# Pseudocreobotra ocellata



## Sparky (May 11, 2008)

I finally got my new camera!!! It's almost my birthday and my dad won't be here to celebrate it so he got me an early b-day present. I'm still trying to figure out how to use it, the auto focus is pretty frisky. Well anyway, here is my daring Pseudocreobotra ocellata hanging out on a venus fly trap.


----------



## Andrew (May 11, 2008)

It's about time! Nice pics.


----------



## OGIGA (May 11, 2008)

Nice pictures. I think I prefer the first one for the lighting. I hope your mantis doesn't fall in!


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I don't like bright overexposed lights and no it didnt fall in


----------



## pedro92 (May 11, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I finally got my new camera!!! It's almost my birthday and my dad won't be here to celebrate it so he got me an early b-day present. I'm still trying to figure out how to use it, the auto focus is pretty frisky. Well anyway, here is my daring Pseudocreobotra ocellata hanging out on a venus fly trap.


Why do you have venus fly traps in there. They will eat the mantids


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2008)

Was it really necessary to copy all the pictures again? &gt;_&lt; The venus fly traps aren't _in_ anything at all. They just sit on my windowsill. I put the mantis there for the purpose of taking a nice picture, plus it's not even on the trap it's on the flower stalk. I've been keeping carnivorous plants for 2 years now. I think I know weather or not if it can eat a mantis.


----------



## mendica (May 24, 2008)

oh yeh that was clever.putting it in with those venus flytraps.in the next picture you send it will read it was a bad idea to use them as foliage,and then a picture of a horribly melted down mantis.

just joking


----------



## Gruby626 (Jun 3, 2008)

what instar are they? Mantids ofc ot plants ;P


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 3, 2008)

great looking ocellata!  

Are you letting them (the VFT lol) flower on purpose? seed? As im sure your aware, it tends tyo make them look like ###### for a while, but they come back.

anyway, good job!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> great looking ocellata!  Are you letting them (the VFT lol) flower on purpose? seed? As im sure your aware, it tends tyo make them look like ###### for a while, but they come back.
> 
> anyway, good job!


Yeah, When I first bought it, the plant was small but had alot of traps, I wondered why it was so crowded and when i went to repot them I found out that there were actually 6 individual rhizomes in there. This is one of the 2 that I let flower. I cut out flowers off the other 4.


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 7, 2008)

It's really unlikely that a venus flytrap would be able to take a mantis of this size. Firstly the mantis won't be attracted to the nectar in the trap and the mantis would also have to trigger a couple of the hairs inside.

Also Sparky was right there if problems were to arrise so completely safe B) 

Sparky, what camera did your dad buy for you?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> It's really unlikely that a venus flytrap would be able to take a mantis of this size. Firstly the mantis won't be attracted to the nectar in the trap and the mantis would also have to trigger a couple of the hairs inside. Also Sparky was right there if problems were to arrise so completely safe B)
> 
> Sparky, what camera did your dad buy for you?


Thanks for stating that and not going "NUBZ0R DUN U N0 FLYTREP EET UR BUGZ!"

The camera is a *L18 Nikon COOLPIX*. It's pretty good and it's cheap. He bought it for $134 at best buy. I'm pretty sure you can find better ones.


----------

